# How do you know when venison is "done" ?



## red sled (Dec 26, 2017)

I was gifted some whitetail venison and was considering two ways to cook it. One would be slicing the loin cross-grain and wrapping them in bacon and either baked in the oven or pan fried. The other option would be the same prep and cooked in my new MBES 30" , but I'm a total newbie to the MBES as I just got it for Christmas.  

I've heard that since venison is so lean, it is easy to over-cook it. How does one know when it is "done" or safe to eat ?


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 26, 2017)

I wouldn’t cook over 140f if it was me a little less if you like it rarer.


----------



## griz400 (Dec 26, 2017)

same as you like steaks ..


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 26, 2017)

Just an option we do, we cook em up in the cast iron skillet with a bit of bacon grease & seasoned with a dash of SPOG! We usually pull em at IT of bout 132* & let rest for a few.  Finished IT is bout 134-135* which is perfect for us!

Here's a recent venison steak & CI cook my daughter done if your interested.

https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/daughters-first-ci-cook.270999/


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 26, 2017)

Sounds good. Hot pan ,sear the medallions in olive oil ... salt and pepper with melted garlic butter on top.. leave pink inside for sure. 130°
Whole piece seared in cast iron pan all over , then finished in 350- 400 oven to 130?


----------



## red sled (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you all for the informative replies. Anxious to try them out !


----------



## archeryrob (Jan 4, 2018)

I am late to this but do not always consider venison as replacement to beef as steaks!! It is too lean and doesn't have the marbling to keep it tender and moist and can easily get tough and hard to eat. I am always having this argument with my daughter and every time she makes steaks says "I over cooked it". I say "Yes, and deer is not a great steak replacement." But it can be great tender meat when made properly.  Notice most people here cooking it are medium or medium-rare in IT of the steaks.

Venison is best cooked medium (or less) on a grill or pan and well in a crock or other wet environment. We cook the back straps and loin on the grill and rumps in the crockpot or into ham. 

I gave my M-I-L a whole front shoulder one time. Cut the front leg shorter so it fit for cooking as I didn't feel like trimming it out. She covered it in spices and threw it into one of those oven baking bags. Baked it for Christmas dinner and holy cow was that good!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2018)

*How do you know when venison is "done" ?*

Usually it will lay there very still, no longer breathing, and the tongue will often come out & hang on the down-side of the mouth. That means it's Done.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 5, 2018)

watterinholebrew describes the best way I know. That was the way I was taught, and always go back to after every attempt I try some other way. Although I do like to dredge them in some flour (no egg wash). This holds flavor and moisture in when frying and gives an excellent crispy outside.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2018)

You know it's done when your Instant Read or Probe Thermometer tells you you hit the desired IT...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2018)

You know it's done when your Instant Read or Probe Thermometer tells you you hit the desired IT...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2018)

Can one of the other Mods delete the multiple posts above. My cheapo tablet will not let me edit or delete. Anything,..JJ


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm a tad late to this but I ....well my wife actually marinated a tenderloin and I cooked it on the grill to a temp of 140 and pulled it off to let it rest. We have done this the past few years at Christmas dinners. This past one the deer was liked more so than the prime rib we cooked. So that being said. ...with the right marinade cook to 140....no more.


----------



## ghostguy6 (Jan 15, 2018)

I was always taught if a good vet can still save it, cook it a minute longer.


----------

